# P0135



## mysterious_rahul (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Fellas,
I have a 2000 Nissan Maxima with California Emission. Few days back the Service Engine Soon light came up and the error code was P0135. This morning it vanished automatically. This happened to me once earlier couple of months back so I ignored the SES light. I assume its because of some loose connection. 

SECOND PROBLEM: 

My car kind of misfires in the early morning when its cold and tends to stall at times in Drive gear. Once I drive for around .5 mile it runs fine.

Is it because of Spark Plugs / Ignition Coils?


Any help greatly appreciated....


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

P0135 is for an oxygen sensor. Sounds like its on its way out. Pretty typical for a nearly 10 year old car.

As for the misfires and stalling... HAve there been any other codes? Whens the last time spark plugs were changed? Fuel filter? Tune up?


----------



## mysterious_rahul (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow that was so quick JNCoRacer.

Thanks a Ton Buddy. 

Yeah I checked it with Autozone when the SES light was on. The OBD II Code scanner read P0135, but this morning the light went off? Is it because of some loose connection. 

Like I said earlier this happened with the car earlier in Aug - Sept 09. 

Regarding Spark Plugs and other things, not sure when was it last done as I bought it in March 09 from another party. 

I would like to do the Tune Up & Replace the Spark Plugs this weekend by my self as frankly speaking I dont trust any car mechanic now a days. 

Can you provide me some links for the Tune Ups? How to do it?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Here's the FSM's(Factory Service Manuals) for the 2000 and 2000.5 Maxima. Either will work for doing a tune-up.

http://www.********.com/FSM/maxima/2000/
http://www.********.com/FSM/maxima/2000.5_Maxima/

Where you see the "*" replace that with n i c o c l u b ,without the spaces.


----------



## mysterious_rahul (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Buddy.


----------

